# What auratus morph is this?



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

I got this frog earlier this year, along with another _D. auratus_ group (Turquoise). There was only a single individual of this morph, and I originally thought it was a Panama Green on Bronze, but I have doubts after looking at other pictures of this morph. Can anyone identify it? I'd like to figure this one out so I can find it some friends.

Thanks


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

Not a single reply... am I stuck with an unidentifiable frog?!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Where (or who) did they come from?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks like a Tobago morph. if it's an import. If CB could be Hawaiian.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

In order to identify your frog, we need some more information about it.

Where did you purchase it?
From whom did you purchase it from?
Was it sold to you as the same type of frog?
etc.

I have seen a lot of the farm raised frogs coming in with a variety of colors & patterns. Without knowing more info about the origin of the frog, it is hard to give you an answer.

Melis


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

I know it's captive-born. I got it through another member of the forum (treefrog), but this is as far up the chain I can go right now, I'll have to ask him where the frogs were from exactly.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

looks like the Panama morph to me. a friend of mine has some of them. one of the smaller auratus morphs I believe.


----------

